# php55 and Pear: Pear install failing



## APseudoUtopia (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm in the process of upgrading from lang/php5 (which has PHP 5.4) to lang/php55. I uninstalled _all_ PHP ports, then installed lang/php55 (and my extensions). It all worked fine until I got to databases/pear-DB. It requires devel/pear, which fails to install.

This is running on 9.1-RELEASE-p3 amd64 with an up-to-date ports tree.

(Yes, I know Pear-DB is deprecated, but I run a large piece of PHP software that requires it. Supposedly, it's still maintained for bugs and security.)


```
root@box ~# portmaster databases/pear-DB



===>>> Launching child to install devel/pear

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/devel/pear

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for devel/pear in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/pear from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for devel/pear

===>>> Continuing initial dependency check for databases/pear-DB
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for databases/pear-DB


===>>> databases/pear-DB >> (1)

===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:

===>>> Proceed? y/n [y]


===>>> Gathering dependency list for databases/pear-DB from ports
===>>> Launching child to install devel/pear

===>>> Dependency check complete for devel/pear
===>>> databases/pear-DB >> devel/pear (1/1)

===>>> Starting check for runtime dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/pear from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for devel/pear
===>>> databases/pear-DB >> devel/pear (1/1)
===>  Checking if devel/pear already installed
PHP Deprecated:  Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /usr/ports/devel/pear/work/pear-1.9.4/go-pear on line 726

Bootstrapping Installer...................
Bootstrapping PEAR.php............(local) ok
Bootstrapping Archive/Tar.php............(local) ok
Bootstrapping Console/Getopt.php............(local) ok
PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method PEAR::setErrorHandling() should not be called statically in /usr/ports/devel/pear/work/pear-1.9.4/go-pear on line 689

Extracting installer..................
Using local package: PEAR.............PHP Warning:  file_exists() expects parameter 1 to be a valid path, string given in /tmp/pear/Archive/Tar.php on line 1582

Error while opening {/tmp/pear/package2.xml} in write binary mode
sed: /usr/local/share/pear/peclcmd.php: No such file or directory
*** [do-install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pear.

===>>> Installation of pear-1.9.4_1 (devel/pear) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/pear failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> databases/pear-DB devel/pear

===>>> Exiting
Exit 1
```


----------

